# Wheels and Offset



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was wondering if a set of 17x7 with a +48mm offset would fit a 240sx. I know the bolt pattern will work, I'm just not sure about the offset.

Here's the auction for the wheels 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/17-b...ewItemQQcategoryZ43957QQitemZ7990240759QQrdZ1


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Guess I can just use spacers.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

If you wanna roll Honda wheels and offsets.

Get the Sport Max 17x9 +30, I think they might have a 17x8 +30 in a 4x114.3 as well. Look on Ebay for them.

You would have to run at least 20mm spacers for those to be half way decent, but you'd still have crappy width of the wheel itself.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm actually looking for some 17'' mesh style rims. I really like the mesh look, but I'm stick with the 4 lug wheels. These were the only ones I've been able to find, but I wasnt sure if they would fit, and look decent considering the offset of the rim.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I'm actually looking for some 17'' mesh style rims. I really like the mesh look, but I'm stick with the 4 lug wheels. These were the only ones I've been able to find, but I wasnt sure if they would fit, and look decent considering the offset of the rim.


As long as it has the 114.3 offset they will fit. You should be ok to go as wide as 8 inches without spacers. My buddy Ben put 18x8's on his, and they fit just fine with no modification. You might be able to go wider than 8 inches but I know that 8 inches will fit fine.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was worried that the +42 mm offset wouldn't fit, around the brake calipers. I have stock brakes, but most people use a +30 or +32 mm offset on their wheels. These were the only mesh rims i really liked. These, or the r-1 racing GTR-4 wheels. (In black of course.), but I haven't been able to get into contact with r-1 racing.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Stock S13 wheels are a 38 offset and 6 inches. If you don't go lower than that and increase width you are guaranteed to have problems.

18's will clear the strut a little bit easier than 17's merely because the taller height of the rim puts it in a different location than the 17 on the strut itself.

I have 17x8 +35 and I have barely a finger tips room between the strut(coilover) and the rim.


----------

